

Small Business HOWTO: Buy a networked copy/scan/fax/printer - jseliger
http://blog.seliger.com/2009/10/25/tools-grant-writing-and/

======
callmeed
I suppose some people need something that beefy but I can't imagine many
startups need it their first couple years.

We've gotten by with just a cheap Brother networked laser printer for 3 years.
If we need to fax something, we walk a block to the blueprint shop and pay $1

~~~
jseliger
It also depends on the nature of your business -- in our case, we deal with a
lot of paper and a lot of technologically unsophisticated clients. And when we
need to prepare a proposal for submission on a deadline, having the copier in-
house and with zero problems is crucial.

"If we need to fax something, we walk a block to the blueprint shop and pay
$1."

Right -- and if you fax something once a month, this makes sense. But if you
fax something once a week, it probably doesn't -- especially if you need to,
say, scan multi-page documents regularly, and so forth.

------
pmikal
I just want a scanner with wifi that will save direct to a Dropbox account or
fax direct with eFax. < $300

~~~
jseliger
Try the Fujitsu Snapscan. I think you can set an automatic folder.

